# mbr defekt (möglich?)



## maxextrem (17. Mai 2003)

Hi,

ich hab vor knapp einem halben Jahr bei eBay eine 1,6 GB HDD ersteigert. Sie lief sseit dem in meinem Rechner als Backuphdd. Ohne Probleme. So läuft sie auch jetzt nocht.

Nun bastel ich mir jedoch gerade einen kleinen Server für den Keller, und ich krieg dort auf dieser HDD kein OS gebootet. Vorgehensweise:

=> boot per USB Stick (weder CD noch Floppy vorhanden)
=> win2kpro über zweite HDD installiert
=> Windows2k kopiert die Daten auf die 1,6 GB Hdd, bootet neu, Bios findet auch ne bootsequenz auf der HDD, aber danach passiert nichts mehr.

Wie gesagt, Festplatte funktioniert in meinem zweitem Rechner als Backuphdd noch immer. (Auch auf dem normalen Rechner bootet die HDD nicht!

Ist es möglich, dass der MBR kaputt ist?


----------



## Fabian (17. Mai 2003)

Schreib ihn halt neu, geht doch schnell...
Am normalen PC ne Windows 98 Startdiskette erstellen und das aufn USB Stick draufhauen. Im DOS einfach fdisk /MBR eingeben. Das wars


----------



## maxextrem (17. Mai 2003)

Hmm => missverständnis?
Ist mir schon klar, wie ich den MBR formatiere, aber das war nicht die Frage


----------



## Fabian (17. Mai 2003)

Jo is mir schon klar.. Damit wollte ich sagen "Ja, koennte vielleicht moeglich sein". Und das war nur ein Tipp. Machs einfach, wenns geht waere dieser Thread unsinnig, wenns nicht geht ebenfalls.


----------



## maxextrem (18. Mai 2003)

Ging leider "natürlich" nicht ;(

Ich hab keine andere HDD für den Server, und eine neue ist für einen armen Schüler nicht nur viel zu teuer, sondern auch noch viel zu groß. Ich will doch noch WAMP drauf laufen lassen ;(


----------



## Fabian (18. Mai 2003)

Och.. Geh aufn Flohmarkt oder so ;] Oder eBay..


----------



## maxextrem (18. Mai 2003)

> armen Schüler



morgen müsste wieder ein Brief von der Gesellschaft für Zahlungssysteme MBH kommen


----------



## Fabian (18. Mai 2003)

*bahnhof*


----------



## maxextrem (18. Mai 2003)

am achtzehnten kommt Kreditkartenabrechnung, am zwanzigsten wird das Geld vom Konto eingezogen, und am ersten krieg ich erst wieder Cash. 

Das sind 10 ganze Tage kurz vorm Hungertot. Da ist nix mehr mit HDD kaufen


----------



## melmager (19. Mai 2003)

jetzt komme ich ins Grübeln



> am achtzehnten kommt Kreditkartenabrechnung,



und



> armen Schüler



Warum bekommt ein Schüler ne Kreditkarte ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Mai 2003)

Jungs, Jungs, ihr werdet hier derbst  , versucht mal elegant wieder back2topic zu kommen....


----------



## maxextrem (19. Mai 2003)

mel.:
weil ich a) 19 bin, übermorgen meine letze abiprüfung habe und ich in so einem klitzekleinem Dorf wohne, wo jeder jedem kennt. Also auch den Bankdirektor.
Und bei 315Euro/Monat ist man arm 

Thomas L.:
Ich lade dich herzlich ein, mir zu verraten, worans liegen könnte


----------



## Fabian (19. Mai 2003)

An den Schülern..
So, back to Topic! 

Ja, dann musst du dir halt ne neue Festplatte kaufen. Fuer 40 € bei eBay z.B. 

(Gut gemacht oder?  )


----------



## maxextrem (19. Mai 2003)

```
if($TITEL == "Wo finde ich eine neue Festplatte")
{
echo "Vielen Dank";
}
if($TITEL == "Wie krieg ichs mit meiner HDD hin")
{
echo "Versagt!!";
}
```


----------

